# CRACK in bottom corner. Please advise!



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

*o2
I just found this crack in my 60g fw tank. I am not sure how long it's been there. I've had this tank setup for about 6 months or so now. Please, help. Should I replace the tank? I may be moving in about 4 months or so. If I need to replace it then I may just sell some of my plants and use my 40g and transfer the water. 

I'm assuming this has been here a little while, but, still I want to assess and correct it asap.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks bad. It hasn't sprung yet, but it probably will. Soon.
I'd get that one out of the house asap. It could go for a while, but you have to balance that against where the water would go.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

You know, when you do take it down..You could patch that spot up, or replace the glass, and you could make a sweet paludarium, a half land, half water tank. Or a cool terrarium, or riparium, or or or... hahaha, a crack doesn't have to mean the death of a tank :3


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree it looks fatal, like one of those windshield cracks that can steadily grow over time or suddenly zip across. Repurposing as a terrarium is an idea, but its water holding days are numbered.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks folks. I marked it yesterday and checked it today. It hasn't grown. I am hoping that it will last jntil Wednesday. I am probably going to get another 60g tomorrow after work to replace it then. Just in case i have to rush a changover. 

Does anyone have tips for the plants? That's my biggest concern. They're all very well rooted.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of rock spilled all over wood floor luckily it is wood. I'm currently refilling my new 55 gallon from petco. I used my canister filter Now I'm filling the 55 with the water from the 40 gal originally from the 60. So far it seems to be going well. The hardest part was transferring the plants at least I got to rearrange them.


----------



## jmurray01 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd have replaced that tank too. 

It is like a car's timing belt, you could leave changing it and it could still go on for hundreds of thousands of miles year after year or it could snap a mile after the interval date. You just don't know, so better safe than sorry.


----------

